# Promo Video For the Reformed KJV Study Bible



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jul 22, 2014)

[video=youtube;PB2_g-MIysg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PB2_g-MIysg&feature=youtu.be[/video]


More info here


----------



## JOwen (Jul 22, 2014)

*Introducing the Reformation Heritage KJV Study Bible*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PB2_g-MIysg#t=135

Here is the Reformation Heritage KJV Study Bible teaser/trailer.


----------



## Tim (Jul 22, 2014)

Can someone please offer comments regarding the cowhide/leather/leather-like choices?


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Jul 22, 2014)

Threads merged.


----------



## kodos (Jul 22, 2014)

REALLY looking forward to this. Won't be our primary bible, but I am sure it will be an incredible blessing for our family!


----------



## Tyrese (Jul 22, 2014)

Wow, I was just about to share this video here. Something told me to check first and make sure a thread wasn't already started for this video. Glad I did! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Tyrese (Jul 22, 2014)

have they given an official release date? I really want one of these.


----------



## chuckd (Jul 22, 2014)

JOwen said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PB2_g-MIysg#t=135
> 
> Here is the Reformation Heritage KJV Study Bible teaser/trailer.



Pastor, how did you receive the position as contributor?


----------



## whirlingmerc (Jul 22, 2014)

The Bible is rich and complex. I have heard that the KJV tends to carry phrases in the Psalms a bit more literally than other translations, so it isn't simply a case of archaic verses modern. Sometimes the literalness is helpful in getting to the original. Perhaps that can be made more clear. 
For example in Ps 2 ".... I have poured out my King on mount Zion..." not a case of archaic language verses modern

I would rethink the not merely understanding phrase in the promo. In the book of Colossians it starts saying around 1:5 that their fruitfulness of love and faith goes back to the day they understood the grace of God in truth. Understanding and fruit can connect.

The promo emphasized zooming in but not zooming out. Zooming in is helpful... but so is zooming out... the flow of pslams, the flow of books, the big picture. Don't want to emphasis only microscopic analysis at the expense of Bible systhesis as to how things fit together.


----------



## Pilgrim (Jul 22, 2014)

Tyrese said:


> have they given an official release date? I really want one of these.



I haven't seen anything more specific than "Late 2014."


----------



## DMcFadden (Jul 22, 2014)

I had come to the PB to post the teaser video only to see that someone beat me to it. GREAT. This looks like a super addition to any library.


----------



## JOwen (Jul 22, 2014)

chuckd said:


> JOwen said:
> 
> 
> > https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PB2_g-MIysg#t=135
> ...



I was invited by the Old Testament editorial committee. 

Blessings,


----------



## DMcFadden (Jul 22, 2014)

Hardback - duh, we know that one.
Genuine leather - means a real hide of some kind of animal (sometimes pigskin)
Bonded leather - fibers fused/glued together to form a "leather" cover
Cowhide leather - the hide of a bovine
Almost leather - one of the newly popular imitation covers (cf. ESV Bibles with synthetic covers such as tru-tone, etc.)



> Bonded vs. Genuine Leather. Setting aside the new synthetics with names like “TruTone,” “NuTone,” etc., there are traditionally two grades of leather: bonded and genuine. Think of bonded leather as a kind of particleboard. It’s created by “bonding” leather fibers together. Most bonded leather is bad, but there are exceptions. Cambridge’s bonded leather is better than most, for example. Genuine leather is the real deal, but these days that’s not saying much. The quality of hides seems to have declined, so that genuine leather covers are often thin and stiff as plastic. When you choose a Bible in person, you can evaluate the quality, but more and more people shop online, which makes finding a good genuine leather Bible tougher. Two copies of the exact same edition by the same publisher can have a completely different feel, so there’s no substitute for hands-on examination.
> 
> Higher Quality Leathers. Because of the decline in genuine leather editions, a market has opened up for high quality Bibles bound in calfskin or even goatskin. These can cost anywhere from $100 to $200, though you can find deep discounts online. If you want a traditional leather-bound Bible that will last for years, these are the ones to look at. A Bible with a sewn binding and goatskin covers is truly wonderful. Unfortunately, paying top dollar is no guarantee of perfection. If possible, inspect the Bible in person before purchase.


----------



## kodos (Jul 22, 2014)

Personally, I have found that the synthetics seem to hold up much better than bonded "leather" which is often garbage. Also, make sure that your Bible isn't merely glued, but that the binding is also sewn. That is REALLY important.


----------



## Pilgrim (Jul 22, 2014)

kodos said:


> Personally, I have found that the synthetics seem to hold up much better than bonded "leather" which is often garbage. Also, make sure that your Bible isn't merely glued, but that the binding is also sewn. That is REALLY important.



I agree with this regarding the synthetic covers, although there are exceptions. One never really knows what he is getting with bonded or "genuine" leather. I've seen some bonded leather covers (an Oxford in particular) be superior to most "genuine" leather covers. I agree with Dennis that it is best to inspect before you buy. But today that is difficult if not impossible, especially when it comes to "premium" Bibles. 

A sewn binding is indeed very important. If it is sewn, you can eventually have it re-bound if desired, whereas it is much more difficult if not impossible to do that with glued bindings.


----------



## Douglas P. (Jul 22, 2014)

Pilgrim said:


> Tyrese said:
> 
> 
> > have they given an official release date? I really want one of these.
> ...



Amazon has a release date of October 30, 2014.


----------



## chuckd (Jul 22, 2014)

JOwen said:


> chuckd said:
> 
> 
> > Pastor, how did you receive the position as contributor?
> ...



Do you mind sharing your experience? Did you do all the notes for 2 Samuel or was it a team?

I'm trying to word this so it doesn't come across as rude, but having problems so I'll just ask it: what were their intellectual standards since you have not graduated with a masters yet? My question is not to caste doubt in your qualifications (as I have benefited greatly from your posts), I'm just curious how contributors for study Bibles are selected.

And last question, is there a list out of all the contributors?


----------



## hammondjones (Jul 22, 2014)

chuckd said:


> And last question, is there a list out of all the contributors?


I don't believe that this is exhaustive, but it is a good start:
http://www.joelbeeke.org/wp-content/uploads/2012/10/KJV-Study-Bible-ad.pdf


----------



## reformedminister (Jul 22, 2014)

I want one!


----------



## JOwen (Jul 22, 2014)

chuckd said:


> JOwen said:
> 
> 
> > chuckd said:
> ...



Chuck,

I'm sure that the first qualification that the committee was looking for was a deep and abiding love for the Authorized Version of the Bible. That defines me quite well. I'm not KJV only as the nomenclature goes, but I am solidly in the Received Text camp with heavy leaning on the Textus Receptus. Until the CHURCH (not a Down Jones listed for profit conglomerate) produces a equal to or superior translation of the Bible from the same body of manuscripts, I remain AV loyal. Even then, it would be hard for me to switch, but that is for purely sentimental reasons.

As to my qualifications; good question. I'm a minnow among whales. I have a B.Th (magna cum laude) with some rigorous languages, but that can't be it. The reason I have been accepted in the Th.M program at PRTS is that the application committee and my own federation (FRCNA) assessed my Divinity Program completed with the APC Scotland as an M.Div equivalent. I've "tested-out" at the Th.M level thus far with a 3.9 GPA. I am hoping to complete it by May 2015. In May I turned down a call to become the next Pastor and Teacher of Grand Rapids Heritage Reformed Congregation. That surely would have sped up the process being so close to the seminary. But the Lord directed me to remain in my current charge, for which I am very grateful. So that seems to be the extent of my qualifications, if you can even call them that. I didn't seek this out. I was minding my own business, and "poof", the invitation came. 

2 Samuel is solely my own work. All 24 chapters. I think it came to somewhere between 35,000 and 40,000 words. Far larger than ever expected, with 600 + man hours. I'm honored to have been included in the project. Dr. Beeke in his appeal said that this work will outlast any other contribution any of us will make in our lifetime. That spoke to me. I hope it becomes what many expect it will. 

I believe the complete list is found on the last page of the sample document provided above. I know there are other articles as addenda, but I do not know who their authors are. 

Kind regards,


----------



## chuckd (Jul 22, 2014)

Great! Thank you for your work. We will all benefit from it. I look forward to purchasing this as I don't yet have the AV and I'm glad all those who contributed to this study Bible were loyal to it and the Reformed faith.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jul 22, 2014)

Thank you for your work Jerrold and the others. I had not realized just how significant a work this would be. I am a bit dubious of bibles with notes let alone with back matter like the confessions, as some tend to confuse the scriptures and the notes (think Scofield), but understanding this is more like Matthew Henry with full scripture and commentary helps placing the kind of work it is in perspective. With that in mind when asked, I offered RHB my text of the WCF to use if they see fit. 


JOwen said:


> chuckd said:
> 
> 
> > JOwen said:
> ...


----------



## Josh Williamson (Jul 22, 2014)

I'm looking forward to this Study Bible.


----------



## PaulCLawton (Jul 22, 2014)

Am I the only one who found the video to be a little grandiose? What's wrong with saying "It's the KJV, and we added some good notes which we think you may benefit from"?


----------



## MW (Jul 22, 2014)

PaulCLawton said:


> Am I the only one who found the video to be a little grandiose? What's wrong with saying "It's the KJV, and we added some good notes which we think you may benefit from"?



I was also taken aback with the sentimental sell. It is not what I would have expected from this firm. But I suppose they have to compete, and this is the way products are pushed these days.


----------



## One Little Nail (Jul 23, 2014)

I think this will be a great study Bible, was a little disappointed that they used a girl with a very short mini-skirt to 
promote the video.


----------



## Tyrese (Jul 23, 2014)

PaulCLawton said:


> Am I the only one who found the video to be a little grandiose? What's wrong with saying "It's the KJV, and we added some good notes which we think you may benefit from"?



This sort of shows that no matter what some people will always have scruples. I'm almost certain in their planning process there was agreement that you can't please everyone. In the video they said, "archaic words that are no longer used will have modern day equivalents in the study notes". If the video is already being picked apart just wait until the actuall Bible is available.


----------



## Abeard (Jul 25, 2014)

I was under the impression that RHB was trying to make a study Bible specifically for family worship? Still looks like a great help!


----------



## reformed28 (Jul 25, 2014)

Pre ordered one this week. Looking forward to using it!


----------

